# NEW Expobar Quartz



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Coffee Omega would like to announce release of the *NEW Expobar Quartz * Capsule machine

3kgs of our speciality coffee beans will be given to all forum members on all orders.

Full details:

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Expobar%20Quartz


----------

